# Something odd on "new posts" search



## Blindside (Dec 19, 2014)

Nevermind, think I figured it out.  This search is just different than the way the old software handled it.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2014)

There are some differences, but overall I like it better. It seems a little smarter about not re-showing me things that are no longer new for me, for one thing.


----------



## Buka (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm having some trouble finding threads. I can never find tshadowchaser's "And the answer is" thread.

And earlier today I searched out the old "corny joke" thread and posted a cute corny joke. But it never appeared in the "new post" listing.

Of course I still consider computers magic....and know nothing of magic. So there's that.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 20, 2014)

answered in  "and the answer is" thread

but go to general forums click and then scroll down till you find it.  I sometimes have to do that also for some reason


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2014)

Once you read it, it's no longer 'new' for you so it doesn't show up in the new search.
Click on active topics to see everything.


----------



## Buka (Dec 20, 2014)

Duh. 

It's not easy being me.


----------

